
2(048) - josephwegner
http://wegnerdesign.com/2048/
======
typicalbender
I was able to get into a situation where holding down the left key allowed me
to get into a cycle of the tiles being split and then combined. This meant
that I could get as high as score as I wanted. I got bored at 2662784 points.

Edit: Just realized lower scores are better.

~~~
misterS
Yeah, I got the same with the down key..

[http://imgur.com/EQ3qS2n,JfIL6Ln](http://imgur.com/EQ3qS2n,JfIL6Ln)

------
izzydata
Too easy, just spam two directions and you win almost always.

5000 points.
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58437091/2(048).PNG](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58437091/2\(048\).PNG)

~~~
300bps
Seriously - it took me about 10 games before I won 2048. This I won in 30
seconds just by hitting left and right a bunch of times.

~~~
habosa
Only 10 games to win 2048? That's pretty amazing. Did you have a particular
strategy that you think is non-obvious?

~~~
ghshephard
Anybody who has played 3s a lot probably wins in 2048 within the first 4-5
games (I won on my second attempt).

I usually get 2048 on about 30% of my tries - the general strategy of only
moving Right/Left/Up (never down) gets you to 512 in about 45-60 seconds of
button mashing, and then following that strategy with a bit of attention
solves 2048 thereafter.

------
foxhop
I won on my first try in under a minute. That was super fun though, great work
on the game mechanic, but I think it needs work.

It is possible to get the game into a state where holding one direction makes
to score climb forever.

~~~
josephwegner
The scoring mechanics are reversed in this version. Lower scores are actually
better.

------
jacob019
Keep going, I got the 0.5 tile once, but having trouble repoducing. Who can
get the 0.25?

Edit: Also fun to play this reverse 2048 backwards :-) Got a 32768 tile.

~~~
rdvrk
[http://imgur.com/Gn3fJEs](http://imgur.com/Gn3fJEs)

~~~
jacob019
0.125 Nice!

------
sigsergv
This one is very good!

And some more ideas: throw the numbers using slingshot, arrange falling
tetris-blocks-numbers, make 3+ exact numbers in row disappear, the same but on
the moving spiral track, farm the numbers (feed, buy supplies).

------
achalkley
The first 2048 game I've won!

~~~
blueblob
Yeah, this is quite a bit easier.

~~~
rplnt
Disappointingly easy even.

------
wubbfindel
Just managed to get down to a 1 tile, with only 5168 points. Is that supposed
to happen?

[https://www.dropbox.com/sc/aedhjuk2bbta8yp/nwzf1-CLhv](https://www.dropbox.com/sc/aedhjuk2bbta8yp/nwzf1-CLhv)

~~~
josephwegner
Oh! You should have won once you got to the 2 tile. I'll check it out.

------
kken
Too easy. Score 55200 in first game.

~~~
Aaronn
Yeah I can easily win just pressing random buttons

------
_kushagra
10 seconds into the game and I won. The key is to press only three directional
keys randomly and you'll win.

Hell, this is the first 2048 game in which I've won!

------
GhostHardware
Next iteration of 2048: build 2048 2048 clones to win.

~~~
mikeash
When two clones touch, they merge into one!

------
anielsen
Got 226048 score, and both "You win" and "Keep going, try again" in my first
try, by making random moves.

screenshot: [http://imgur.com/gGfS5Yn](http://imgur.com/gGfS5Yn)

------
ajnas
Try this reverse version of 2048.. Let's see if you can end up in fractions :P
[http://ajnas.in/one/](http://ajnas.in/one/)

------
Rexxar
There is probably a bug, I manage to have a '4096' tile. The sum of all tiles
should always be 2048 if I understand the rules correctly.

~~~
windsurfer
If it didn't do this, there would be no way to split the numbers any lower
than 512 on a rectangular grid.

~~~
Rexxar
Indeed, but it should be explained in the rules then.

    
    
        How to play: Use your arrow keys to move the tiles.
        When two tiles with the same number touch, they merge
        into one! Edge tiles that don't merge will split into
        two tiles!
    

It seems a new 2048 tile is added when no split is performed during a move.

------
EGreg
I can't figure out the rules of this game but I can get an arbitrarily high
score most of the time by holding down a key :)

~~~
wubbfindel
I think the idea is meant to be that you split tiles until you get a 2, with
as few points as possible.

~~~
EGreg
I got 0.5 btw

------
seba_dos1
I've got 16384 tile. I have a strange feeling that I might be doing something
wrong...

------
qworty
Good twist, won this one. score 15168

I guess I should get my karma up with the pending comments coming.

------
ulam2
First 2048 game where i won!

------
asdafa
way too easy, but i love the twist :)

------
dsugarman
should save the low score

~~~
josephwegner
Unless I've got a bug, it should be saving t low score. Is that not what
you're seeing?

------
NaNaN
Too easy.

------
manojlds
So this 2048 is the new Flappy Bird.

------
jgh
Stop with the 2048, please!

Edit: I guess pending comments is disabled still?

